# Coleman Mobile Home Gas Furnace Problems



## Cberkimer (Oct 15, 2008)

I am having a problem with my mobile home Coleman gas furnace, it started with the pilot light not staying lit so I changed the thermocouple. Now when I light the standing pilot it burns great, but when I turn the black nob from pilot to ON position, the burner ignites and within a few seconds just kinda poofs out along with the pilot light. If I only turn the nob just enough for the burner to slowly ignite and just enough flame to top around the disk on the burner it will stay lit but doesn't produce enough heat to warm the house. I have checked my flue and it is clear of any debris, I have also cleaned the burner and adjusted the pilot. Any help would be great its going to get down in the 40s this weekend and would love heat. This is a Natural Gas furnace. Seems to me there is a draft from somewhere or its running out of oxygen. Please help!!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If its propane.
Call your LP company to come out.


----------



## Cberkimer (Oct 15, 2008)

anyone else have any answers for me? it is not LP gas it is Natural....


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Cberkimer said:


> anyone else have any answers for me? it is not LP gas it is Natural....


I had a similar problem with a furnace a year ago and it turned out to be the controller. Although this one didn't light anything and when I went to the burn mode the pilot light just went out.

Had a stove like that also did the same thing (pilot light would go out when turned over to run mode) and it was the controller.

At first I thought it was the thermocouple but that was fine. I replaced it anyhow just to make sure. Didn't fix the problem.

Finally the only thing left was the gas controller. Replaced that and it worked fine.

Not saying that is your issue but this one worked for me.


----------



## jdkasper (Jul 14, 2008)

Call your gas company and have them verify proper pressure and volume. Make sure they check the volume at the furnace. I've seen this happen with a line restriction between the meter and the house. (collapsed line underground) If all checks out ok, you may want to call a professional to check the unit. A gas furnace is nothing to experiment with.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

try this........shut the stat off ...set up the pilot and put the gas valve to...ON after the pilot holds from the ...PILOT position,work the stat and call for heat.turning the valve on slowly isn't the normal cycle to run might be something with the header or valve itself that causes turning it on from the valve.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Cberkimer said:


> anyone else have any answers for me? it is not LP gas it is Natural....


If its propane.
Call your LP company to come out
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Whoa busted...:yes:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

jdkasper said:


> Call your gas company and have them verify proper pressure and volume. Make sure they check the volume at the furnace. I've seen this happen with a line restriction between the meter and the house. (colapsed line underground) If all checks out ok, you may want to call a professional to check the unit. A gas furnace is nothing to experiment with.


 
I tried the "Call a pro..it's too dangerous" approach. Then i was reminded this was a DIY site.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Cberkimer said:


> anyone else have any answers for me? it is not LP gas it is Natural....


Call your NG company.

The pilot is before the gas valves internal pressure regulator.

So unless your gas cock is defective, or you opened it too fast when you changed out the pilot.
You will probably need your gas company out.


----------



## Cberkimer (Oct 15, 2008)

ok,, before calling the gas company on Monday I tried biggles response, i lit the pilot and then turned from the pilot position to the ON position, and then turned on my blower and adjusted my stat so it would call for heat. This seemed at first to produce a nice burning flame then about 3 seconds later it just "blows" out both pilot and burner, Any more ideas before calling Gas Company or a tech to check the Controller?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Nope.
make the call, the longer you delay. The longer before they get someone out.

And if a part has to be ordered, your just gonna be without heat that much longer.


----------



## Cberkimer (Oct 15, 2008)

making call at 8am hope i can get someone out quickly.. thanks everyone so much for your help


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

HEY!

You still on hold with the gas company?


----------



## wandy (Nov 17, 2014)

Cberkimer said:


> making call at 8am hope i can get someone out quickly.. thanks everyone so much for your help


if you have a standing pilot furnace the thermocouple does not sense anything buy the pilot the flame sensor senses the burner on you can sometimes clean it with steel wool but you may have to replace it


----------

